# small mouldings



## truenorth (16 Feb 2020)

Hello,
firstly apologies if this is in the wrong part of the site.

I'm looking to replace a couple of damaged strips of mouldings on an old console table we've bought. It's a dark hardwood (not very technical I know).

Am looking for any recommendations of where I can go to find really small mouldings. They're approx 7mm x 4mm (x 800mm length), so much smaller than my local timber yards can offer.

It really doesn't have to be an exact match, will be ok when stained down. Any thoughts on where I could start to look?

Many thanks.


----------



## MikeG. (16 Feb 2020)

How about a photo? Little mouldings are something almost any woodworker here would be able to do on a router table but obviously the profile is dependent on the cutters that people have. Buying off the shelf mouldings .....well, you'd be extremely lucky, I reckon, to find anywhere that sells something suitable.


----------



## AndyT (16 Feb 2020)

Our local hardware and DIY shop has a rack of small mouldings in common shapes (quadrant, hockey stick, square, rectangular).
If you don't have that sort of shop where you are, I think Hobby Craft or B&Q might be the sort of place you need.


----------



## truenorth (16 Feb 2020)

Thanks Andy. 
B&Qs moulding are small but too big for this table. Prob 50% bigger than I need. 
I'll upload a pic when back, was hoping i could find a something that exists, but perhaps I need to think about the router 
Thanks
TN


----------



## peter-harrison (17 Feb 2020)

If it's a little bit, how about a scratch stock? I made one about 30 years ago with 2 scraps of beech and some bits of old saw blade. Despite having 4 routers and a spindle moulder, I still use it once in a while.


----------



## AndyT (17 Feb 2020)

peter-harrison":k9k17gwd said:


> If it's a little bit, how about a scratch stock? I made one about 30 years ago with 2 scraps of beech and some bits of old saw blade. Despite having 4 routers and a spindle moulder, I still use it once in a while.



The ideal answer for a short bit of moulding.


----------

